# Rifle newbie



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey guys, thinking about hitting the rifle river sometime this weekend or begining of next week. Ive read reports but seems most people fly fish this river for trout?? Not having a fly rod and only minimul trout fishing experience was wondering what some of your other tactics other then fly fishing is. Thanks for your help Nick.


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

I generaly fly fish it, but spinners like panther martins are deadly. Good luck and hope to see ya on the river.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Out of curiousity does any one know of any brookies being caught near west branch? maybe doing some scouting for grouse season up that and wouldnt mind wetting a line pm me if youd like thanks. Nick


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Used to always use left over spawn from the springtime to catch summer bows and browns. Smaller bags work good. Even a worm or 2 can be hot at times


----------



## troutfisher25 (May 7, 2011)

Worms work well on the rifle, but since the water temps are up your going to be catching some chubs. Just keep you line out of those slow pools. Goodluck!


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

I personaly have never caught a brookie in the rifle but not to say that they arent there. Lots of bows and browns though


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Awesome thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## seazofcheeze (May 16, 2011)

Cast around the big log jams, and where the banks overhang farther than normal. A #2 mepps with a gold or bronze blade will catch you anything from 6" on up. I usually use a #3 or sometimes even a #4, so I don't catch planters all day.


----------

